# waterfowl expo this weekend



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

crane creek is having their waterfowl expo this weekend . crane creek wildlife refuge on rt 2, about 3 miles west of the betty davis power plant.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll be up there saturday, then taking the new boat out to do some scouting and mabye have to wet a line.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i'll be hanging around at the ohiowaterfowler.com tent. saturday morning.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey Van... What are the hours of the show on sunday? I will be fairly close to there this weekend working on a roof for my parents deck and I will hopefully have some extra time on sunday before heading back home..


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

chip, not exactly sure . i guess most vendors will leave around 4 on sunday.


----------

